# The Wooster Alpha



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

I have to say, this is by far the best brush I have ever used for waterbornes. It has exceptional capacity, loads easily and quickly, and releases in what seem like unending streaks without skips or misses. Even after half an hour of cutting walls with the 2 1/2 angle sash, I was still amazed to go my full reach from a step ladder with one load. It also provided very sharp lines with ease. 

I was so happy with the 2 1/2 that I bought a 3 wall brush for some exterior back priming of 3 inch fir deck boards. I was doing 8 foot lengths with one dip and one pass in each direction, production I have never enjoyed from anything but natural bristle in oil. 

I highly recommend these brushes not only for increase in production, but also for ease and enjoyment of use. 

Anyone else like these or know of others with similar capabilities?


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Totally sold. Bought a 3" angle and its my favorite brush. Ever. I have as much experience with brushes as many of you(less than some) and this brush brings a smile to my face every time. Different acrylics/brands, no problem, still awesome. Whenever I have to switch to another color, I look over at my one alpha and sigh a little, as the one place around me that sells them is not "my" paint supplier" so I havnt bought 3 more yet. Im ditching Corona.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

When you need a rapier rather than a broadsword- try the Alpha 1.5 thinline. 
My new favoritest . I buy a box online- haven't seen one in a store.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Sounds like a nice brush. I have always used Wooster Ultra Pro Firm, 
2 1/2 inch, has a ratail handle which I preferr.
Can anyone make a compairson to the Alpha?

Sage


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

Sheesh! 
I've had-'em in our ACE store (thru ACE warehousing) for months now!

Faron


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

If you get a chance, try the 2 1/2" semi oval. Thick enough to hold lots of paint, yet the tapered corner allows me to cut a good line.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

sage said:


> Can anyone make a compairson to the Alpha?
> 
> Sage


Only one I know of is the Wooster Silver Tip. Both Alpha and Silver Tip are great for hold capacity, solid coverage and length of run. 

I've found the Proform Picasso brush to be superior for spreading Duration interior.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

One of my guys loves the silver tip more than our Corona's.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

DeanV said:


> One of my guys loves the silver tip more than our Corona's.


No surprise there. Should be producing more. I still use the Cortez off and on. Mainly trying to find what it does good. Spreads Gardz nice.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

I was sad to find the 2.5" Wooster firm sable (non sash) discontinued before I realized it. Can't even find any boxes of them on ebay, let alone at local paint stores.

The 3" Alpha (straight cut) was nice when cutting straight runs but in tight spots like running baseboard corners, there seemed to be little flex in the bristles, it was just too stiff for my liking though traditional Purdys are way too soft for me.

I'm going to try those Wooster brushes at the local HD/Lowes and see how they compare. I'm hoping Wooster comes out w/another 2.5" brush soon!

Jeremy


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

FYI I was in my local Benjamin Moore store the other day and they seemed to carry a full line of Alpha brushes. I would have bought local but I had already ordered a couple online. Looking forward to using them.


----------



## Jm.handman (Feb 5, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I was sad to find the 2.5" Wooster firm sable (non sash) discontinued before I realized it. Can't even find any boxes of them on ebay, let alone at local paint stores.


Hey i found the firm sables for sale at the www.thepaintstore.com they have it in all the sizes. A man with out his favorite brush is like a dog with out his bone.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey thanks, that's the same site I found...just waiting on an email confirmation that they still have them since the brushes appear to be discontinued everywhere...

I checked one local Home Depot for the silver tip brushes but oddly enough, they only carried the Purdy brushes w/the green/yellow covers...

Jeremy


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Blech, or worse, the dreaded brown cover purdy...


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

jeffnc said:


> FYI I was in my local Benjamin Moore store the other day and they seemed to carry a full line of Alpha brushes. I would have bought local but I had already ordered a couple online. Looking forward to using them.


I don't think you'll be disappointed. 

The on (perhaps) negative I've noticed with these is that they hold so much paint that they sometimes don't unload fast enough to give some precision back to the brush, almost like it's still too fat from being wadded up with paint to work easily in tight corners. I think its largely a case of learning curve, but has anyone else noticed anything similar. Still, it's a tradeoff I'm willing to make.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah, Ive noticed the fat load of paint at the tip thing with the alpha. Its great for production, but to get precision,I find myself lightly squeezing the extra paint off the tip by "scraping" both sides of the tip of the brush to form a sharper point (after Ive taken excess paint of the sides of the brush).


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Thats why I like the slimline Alphas. Like I said,like a rapier rather than a broadsword. Really responsive in tight because of less width, but still holds paint good for it's size.


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

I have yet to use my Alpha 3". I did buy a BM 65125 and love it! Can't wait to use my alpha though


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

PaintWork said:


> I have yet to use my Alpha 3". I did buy a BM 65125 and love it! Can't wait to use my alpha though


Try that 3" Alpha! Its instant production. The 65125 gets better with some break in time. I just opened a new 65125 last Friday because I had to cut crown returns and needed something super sharp at the tip. 

On the other hand, I did some crazy cuts today with the Picasso. One of those things when you pull the tape and the line needs tweaked against white trim. SW Quiver Tan, pretty dark stuff, done in Duration Satin. You may know that touchups do not blend so well... so how do you clean the lines up without leaving a trace on the wall? You cut only the white trim you see left exposed which is a sliver or 1/16" max. Piece of cake with the Picasso. I was making cuts no wider than the tip of a toothpic. I couldn't do that with a 65125.

Let me know how you like that 3" Alpha


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Do you guys know if Wooster made the Alpha in a 2.5" sable/shasta form? I prefer non sash brushes and was able to get the local paint store to order me a box of the Wooster Shasta (2.5" straight cut) Firm brushes. 

I did prefer the 3" Alpha over the 2.5" sash personally....

Jeremy


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Try that 3" Alpha! Its instant production. The 65125 gets better with some break in time. I just opened a new 65125 last Friday because I had to cut crown returns and needed something super sharp at the tip.
> 
> On the other hand, I did some crazy cuts today with the Picasso. One of those things when you pull the tape and the line needs tweaked against white trim. SW Quiver Tan, pretty dark stuff, done in Duration Satin. You may know that touchups do not blend so well... so how do you clean the lines up without leaving a trace on the wall? You cut only the white trim you see left exposed which is a sliver or 1/16" max. Piece of cake with the Picasso. I was making cuts no wider than the tip of a toothpic. I couldn't do that with a 65125.
> 
> Let me know how you like that 3" Alpha


Okay, I can see it now.....you and Ole doing round two with a Picasso. NO rulers this time thought Ole....:whistling2:


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Masterpiece said:


> Do you guys know if Wooster made the Alpha in a 2.5" sable/shasta form? I prefer non sash brushes and was able to get the local paint store to order me a box of the Wooster Shasta (2.5" straight cut) Firm brushes.
> 
> I did prefer the 3" Alpha over the 2.5" sash personally....
> 
> Jeremy


I don't think there are any that are exactly like the Shasta or Sable that you ae alking about, though there is a straight Alpha with an 11/16" thickness that is a lot like the Sable at their website, http://woosterbrush.com. 
I really like the Shasta, especially for outdoors and wish there was something like it available in the Alpha, but no such luck. I really like the handle design on the shasta.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah, me too...that's why I'm getting a box of them lol....


----------



## paratrooper (Mar 6, 2009)

Has anyone used an Alpha for brushing oil enamel yet?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Try that 3" Alpha! Its instant production. The 65125 gets better with some break in time. I just opened a new 65125 last Friday because I had to cut crown returns and needed something super sharp at the tip.
> 
> On the other hand, I did some crazy cuts today with the Picasso. One of those things when you pull the tape and the line needs tweaked against white trim. SW Quiver Tan, pretty dark stuff, done in Duration Satin. You may know that touchups do not blend so well... so how do you clean the lines up without leaving a trace on the wall? You cut only the white trim you see left exposed which is a sliver or 1/16" max. Piece of cake with the Picasso. I was making cuts no wider than the tip of a toothpic. I couldn't do that with a 65125.
> 
> Let me know how you like that 3" Alpha


 I bought several different picasso sizes about a month ago as well as alphas. The 3" angled oval picasso is a great exterior brush. However for interior the 2 1/2 oval is where its at. Just had to get a flat handle I just never did like beaver tails. Honestly that brush feels like it belongs in my hand now.

The 3" alpha oval holds to much paint for me, I think a 2 1/2 would be perfect. I do love how it lays off thou, and it releases paint slower and more consistent than the picasso does.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> I bought several different picasso sizes about a month ago as well as alphas. The 3" angled oval picasso is a great exterior brush. However for interior the 2 1/2 oval is where its at. Just had to get a flat handle I just never did like beaver tails. Honestly that brush feels like it belongs in my hand now.
> 
> The 3" alpha oval holds to much paint for me, I think a 2 1/2 would be perfect. I do love how it lays off thou, and it releases paint slower and more consistent than the picasso does.


Cool. Good to hear feedback. I was such a huge fan of the BM 65125 but it sits side car to the Picasso now. I still use the 65125 for certain cuts. Nowadays, it's not uncommon for me to have 3 brushes wet, ready and wrapped while I move through rooms. You won't find be cutting ceilings with a Picasso in other words because that's where the 3" oval Alpha excels for me. Ceiling line cuts are the longest cuts you'll make on a job. 

I've got into the habit of wrapping brushes in plastic even for short breaks rather than leaving them in paint even tho the Picasso can be left standing in paint all day without bending. Gotta love poly for that! Plus it holds up better in the heat.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Proform 21/2 and 3 inch oval for exteriors and ceiling and walls love them.They hold a ton of paint plus they are dirt cheap and can the Texas heat . My door brush for they last year has been the bm 125 21/2
Love that brush !


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow 3 inch Picasso 
Love it! a little heavy though! 
But after a whole day of spraying 
And brushing soffits and fascia .
The thing about Texas you got to keep 
Your brush moving keep in the shade or 
It will dry out in 5 min or so . I just keep a fiver of water handy and a spinner around 
This brush cleans up real easy . Call proform 
They set me a hold box to try out . Real 
Nice people . like 7 brushes or so wow !


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

We gave up on Alphas using Aura and a few washes and they are primer brushes at best... The fine tips on them don't hold up to a good washing... Still think the Wooster Extra firm brush is the only brush for us when it comes to heavier acrylics...


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

MAK-
Ben Moore Extra firm is my favorite for next generation paints like Aura. Holds a lot of paint like the Alpha, but is more precise. Bristles hold up, even w/ exterior painting.


----------

